# Xbox 360 or Xbox One?



## iammega (May 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I have PS2 at home and I want to buy Xbox because I want to play Halo series games.
So I will be going to buy Xbox just want to know which one is better.

I know xbox one is latest but It is costly.
So what would you recommend. If I buy xbox 360 will it play all games including old and latest games?


----------



## happy17292 (May 19, 2014)

iammega said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have PS2 at home and I want to buy Xbox because I want to play Halo series games.
> So I will be going to buy Xbox just want to know which one is better.
> ...



 I'd say buy a 2nd hand xbox 360 now and play halo series on it. Buy xbone after a couple of years as currently its too expensive and there is no exclusive halo game released for it so far


----------



## rish1 (May 19, 2014)

till then play halo 1 and halo 2 on pc. i doubt whether you will be able to play halo online to usa due to high pings on xbox

But on pc you can play halo CE online due to private servers


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2014)

rish said:


> till then play halo 1 and halo 2 on pc. i doubt whether you will be able to play halo online to usa due to high pings on xbox
> 
> But on pc you can play halo CE online due to private servers



in xbox live, for the 360, you dont need to play on usa servers from here.. there are lots of indian halo servers to join to.. pings arent bad


----------



## rish1 (May 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> in xbox live, for the 360, you dont need to play on usa servers from here.. there are lots of indian halo servers to join to.. pings arent bad



ohh that's great i myself was a long halo fan but on ms site indians were cribbing about being no servers in india and very high pings to other western countries ..

1 question  are servers of halo 3 still filled with indians or every body has moved on ?  and since there are no servers in india where are the servers located ? singapore ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2014)

i dont own a 360, the last time i played halo reach with a friend's 360, he had "green ping" with his 4 mbps bsnl connection
green ping i think should be under 200 ms


----------



## iammega (May 20, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> I'd say buy a 2nd hand xbox 360 now and play halo series on it. Buy xbone after a couple of years as currently its too expensive and there is no exclusive halo game released for it so far



I prefer new Xbox 360 just want to make sure if it will play upcoming games as well or not.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> i dont own a 360, the last time i played halo reach with a friend's 360, he had "green ping" with his 4 mbps bsnl connection
> green ping i think should be under 200 ms



Hey let me ask you something.
To play games on Xbox 360 we need internet connection?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

Nope we dont, just for multiplayer


----------



## rohitsen (Apr 3, 2015)

There’s no getting away from the fact the Xbox One is a considerably bigger beast than the Xbox 360. The Xbox One is a huge monolith, measuring up at 33.3cm wide, 27.4cm deep and 7.9cm tall.

The most recent Xbox 360 is 27cm wide, 26cm deep and 7.5cm tall, which is quite a lot smaller than the Xbox One. Even the original iteration of the Xbox 360 was smaller (if a touch fatter) 30.9cm wide, 25.8cm deep and 8.3cm tall.

Microsoft has made the Xbox One so chunky to give the console enough room to breathe. The smaller Xbox 360 suffered from some major overheating issues, which were partly to blame for the Red Ring of Death problems that cost Microsoft over a billion dollars. There’s no wonder why Microsoft is playing it a bit safe with the Xbox One.

But its size is also to ensure its reliability over a number of years. The Xbox One has been designed to be switched on for its whole anticipated 10-year life cycle.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

I would buy Xbox one.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> I'd say buy a 2nd hand xbox 360 now and play halo series on it. Buy xbone after a couple of years as currently its too expensive and there is no exclusive halo game released for it so far



Halo master chief collection is already out on xbox one. Its a collection of all previous halo games, remastered in HD, bundled in one.
Halo 5 guardians will release this fall or next year. Getting the xbox one makes much more sense considering amazon india has dropped price close to 10k.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Halo master chief collection is already out on xbox one. Its a collection of all previous halo games, remastered in HD, bundled in one.
> Halo 5 guardians will release this fall or next year. Getting the xbox one makes much more sense considering amazon india has dropped price close to 10k.


Even 30k is too much for Xbox One. 
Should be 25k with atleast 3-4 games included+extra controller or 20k without games. 
Best option for OP is to buy a used 360 for under 10k and play all the Halo games. Also 360 has far more games to play than Xbox One and the games can be had for under 1k each.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Even 30k is too much for Xbox One.
> Should be 25k with atleast 3-4 games included+extra controller or 20k without games.
> Best option for OP is to buy a used 360 for under 10k and play all the Halo games. Also 360 has far more games to play than Xbox One and the games can be had for under 1k each.



360 is almost EOL. No point in buying it now. Between 360 and One, the latter is a no brainer considering OP has the budget to buy it.
Better graphics, far future proof in terms of new games released. Of course 360 has more games now coz it was released way back in 2004.

Now the price, these things are expensive in India considering the taxes our Government imposes on these. PS4 is 24k in US & costs a whooping 40k here.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2015)

get a used 360 or a base model
Xbox One is really overpriced(so is PS4 imho)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

Xbox one was being sold for 30k at Amazon a few days back.


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 5, 2015)

WHY is Everyone missing the FACT future halo games wont come on xbox 360?

Halo master chief collection has HD Remakes of all halo games So it wont matter.u wont miss a thing...

Plus you can always grab Xbox one for 20-30k at ebay.in


----------



## Renny (May 10, 2015)

Neither. Get yourself a jailbroken PS3.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Wait for a moment til Xbox one gets cheaper. i would go for PS imho.


----------



## lebronjord (Jun 24, 2015)

The most recent Xbox 360 is 27cm wide, 26cm deep and 7.5cm tall, which is quite a lot smaller than the Xbox One. The Xbox One has been designed to be switched on in its whole anticipated 10-year life cycle.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 25, 2015)

xbox 360 is better. Xbox One is a failed project.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2015)

not a consololol fanboi but the Xbone just got an announcement of backwards compatibility, so i guess, if you are buying Xbone, you are also getting a X360


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> not a consololol fanboi but the Xbone just got an announcement of backwards compatibility, so i guess, if you are buying Xbone, you are also getting a X360



the backwards compatibility is just games that will be remastered/ported to xone from 360


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

people buy XBOX360 to play Halo 

IMO don't buy a XBOX360 right now and save money to get XBOX One instead. 
u will be worth buying a One instead of 360


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 30, 2015)

Might as well go for the Xbox One if ever XD


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

If you can get second hand x box 360 you can go for it otherwise for pure gaming aspect go with X box one.


----------



## Madeirar (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice article: Xbox One vs Xbox 360


----------



## mayasim (Mar 17, 2016)

yes user friendly is xbox one.i will prefer it!


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2016)

[MENTION=322424]mayasim[/MENTION]  , please check the date of posts before posting comments. He probably bought it already.


----------

